

Japan's earthquake rescue robot (and more) [video] - RiderOfGiraffes
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/8069435.stm

======
dbul
Japan has a thing for developing _cool_ robots. Nevertheless, these robots
always seem to be simply showcased and never really put to practical use.

There have been several mine accidents in the past few years in the US and no
robots to assist rescuers in a practical way. A roboticist from CMU who
specializes in snake robots even says they are still a few years away from
something useful. <http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn8536>

Maybe I'm being too critical of these robots, but just seeing them slither on
the nice polished Tokyo Institute of Technology floor makes me suspicious that
I will never see breaking news in which one of these robots is videotaped as a
hero slithering over concrete and bent rebar in an earthquake disaster.

------
chaosmachine
Wow. If anyone here has seen Ghost In The Shell: Stand Alone Complex, they'll
immediately recognize the 3rd robot shown. It moves very much like the
Tachikoma.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qqz8B-Z6ijM>

------
RiderOfGiraffes
I particularly like the walking robot that converts into a roller-skating
robot.

